# That Massive (Dance) Nightclub that was at the Red Dragon Centre years ago.



## FaradayCaged (Sep 19, 2014)

You know when you cant think of a name for film, place, person etc; and it drives you mental?  Well I am having that now with that huge dance nightclub that was at/in the Red Dragon Centre down Atlantic Wharf years ago. It probably closed down about 2005ish, it was not actually inside the centre but it was a part of the building complex and its entrance was to the left side of the main entrance to the complex.

I only ever went once, but I was thinking of going down to the Red Dragon Centre this weekend and a memory of it popped into my head, and cant for the life of my remember the name and it is doing my head in.

Anyone remember what it was called?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 19, 2014)

Oceana?


----------



## nogojones (Sep 19, 2014)

Evolution?

It was a dump from my recollection. Went once, shite trance/ pop dance and we broke up 3 fights in the 15 minutes we stayed there


----------



## Supine (Sep 19, 2014)

I kind of know where you mean. The name escapes me.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 19, 2014)

nogojones said:


> Evolution?
> 
> It was a dump from my recollection. Went once, shite trance/ pop dance and we broke up 3 fights in the 15 minutes we stayed there



That's the one! Thanks  . I was thinking it started with an E but my mind kept saying "Escape? No, Escape is in Swansea" so went off the E lol .

Yeah it was a bit of a dump, thats why I only went once too!


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh, I never knew I had a dedicated "centre" 






a dump?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## nogojones (Sep 19, 2014)

FaradayCaged said:


> That's the one! Thanks  . I was thinking it started with an E but my mind kept saying "Escape? No, Escape is in Swansea" so went off the E lol .
> 
> Yeah it was a bit of a dump, that why I only went once too!


A mate also went down for two years after being caught with some pills in there


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 19, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> a dump?



Lol Evolution the club was a dump but the Red Dragon Centre itself is lovely!

www.thereddragoncentre.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (Sep 19, 2014)

No it isn't!!


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 19, 2014)

nogojones said:


> A mate also went down for two years after being caught with some pills in there



Two years!? Jesus, he must have had a load on him


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 19, 2014)

ddraig said:


> No it isn't!!



I think it is. I mean, I have only been a handful of times and admittedly the last time I went was when Avatar was out in the cinema, so I may not be the best judge


----------



## nogojones (Sep 19, 2014)

FaradayCaged said:


> Two years!? Jesus, he must have had a load on him


they searched his flat whilst he was in custody


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 19, 2014)

nogojones said:


> they searched his flat whilst he was in custody


That's just not cricket.


----------



## drachir (Sep 19, 2014)

First time I've ever heard anyone call the Red Dragon Centre nice?! It's a dump! Haven't been there for about 4 years, but last time I was there it felt like I was walking through an abandoned shopping centre. The absence of natural light and the horrible fluorescent lighting... bleugh.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 19, 2014)

and the capitol radio twerps poisoning the air with their shite music and banal observations


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 19, 2014)

drachir said:


> First time I've ever heard anyone call the Red Dragon Centre nice?! It's a dump! Haven't been there for about 4 years, but last time I was there it felt like I was walking through an abandoned shopping centre. The absence of natural light and the horrible fluorescent lighting... bleugh.



To be fair, most of the times I went I was still in school and only went to the bowling. Then the last time I went, I went to see Avatar at the Odeons Imax and went in to the Casino afterwards and won about £150 from £20 on blackjack, so that might have biased my memories a bit!


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 30, 2014)

In my clubbing days I went to Evolution a few times. Saw some quality DJs there-but that didnt detract from the fact the club was a fucking dump-with some shirts off valleys commandos gurning their tits off.


----------



## phoenixlily (Nov 2, 2014)

It was Evolution. It's a gym now. I'm a member as it's across the road from my work - they've still got the podiums, glitterballs and DJ booths in there! (no jokes). 

The toilets are still every bit as minging as they were when it was a club. Though I remember back then it was the first place I'd ever been where there were two toilets in one cubicle in the Ladies, presumably because girls go to the toilet together all the time??


----------

